# Fix This Sh!t its annoying....



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Who else get that when you try and write in a page and in the text box it scrolls to the top of the box on its own!!!

Grrr sort it please its fecking annoying!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

That's a polite way to ask for assistance!

I haven't had this issue. If others have then please say.


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

yeah ive had it, the cursor just moves to a random part on the page, leaves me with some funky sentences :lol:


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

Duuuuuuuuuuuuude, i thought it was just me :lol:

Makes me swear when it happens.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

It only happens when using my iphone 4


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Hayesy said:


> Who else get that when you try and write in a page and in the text box it scrolls to the top of the box on its own!!!
> 
> Grrr sort it please its fecking annoying!


Are you on a laptop?


----------



## flecks (Dec 1, 2011)

happens to me 2 (yes on laptop)


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Sorry Katy...


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

yes hapens to me- on a desktop


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Lorian said:


> Are you on a laptop?


Hi L,

Happens on my laptop and on my pc at work..

if you want to edit your post and scroll to the bottom for some reason it will scroll to the top of the page


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I have had it. I have it when the cursor disapears and you gotta delete something and its like a guess !! and my pm notifications drop down box disapears behind the main screen page !


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Yes same was happening to me at times tho maybe a good thing for me as some of my post are pure sh2t


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

For some reason when I write something and then post an image using the little button above where you write, once ive selected the picture from my computer and clicked ok, the line that shows where you are typing goes back to the top, as in where you first started writing, rather than being at the end.

Is this normal?


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

im on a laptop


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I had this on my old laptop but not just for this site. I think it is the mouse on the laptop doing it and not the website.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

monkeybiker said:


> I had this on my old laptop but not just for this site. I think it is the mouse on the laptop doing it and not the website.


That was going to be my guess


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Stop leaning on the up arrow numpties....

But its a laptop problem... the touch pad


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Laptop here and never have any problems

You ham fisted fools are leaning too hard on it, you remind me of Lenny from Of Mice and Men


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Ya...it happened to me once when I was sending a srongly worded reply to a silly question...and landed under a post/reply Milky was making to a sensitive question...needless to say Milky was like ''WTF mate?'' amd not impressed!!


----------

